# do space marines eat?



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

do space marines eat? just wondering because i have no idea. i guess they must eat something, but they are partially cybernetic too. just a thought.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

From reading the space wolf omnibus I would think that they eat, but other chapters may not


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Do they eat, god... I suppose they do? Just like they use the bathroom, only we don't see it? Its the same in most movies, you never see them do things like using the bathroom, eating, sleeping etc. because it would make the movie boring.

So, I guess they actually do, but we never notice, because it would make the game boring?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's mentioned in several books in passing about marines eating, be it a huge fenrisian feast, or a tasteless protein paste. In fact marines can take nutrients from pretty much anything organic, like wood or grass if need be. Also, they can actually ingest memories and information by eating the brains of defeated foes.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The marines are pretty versatile in what they can eat. Their power armour contains systems that collect their own waste, and convert it back into nutrients to consume in battle. So yeah, marines eat their own poop. :laugh:

But marines do need to eat, but they can live for a pretty long while without eating, I'd imagine. Some chapters, like the space wolves, hold huge banquets complete with meat, and ale.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, yes, of course they eat. They aren't machines; they don't run on batteries or have to be charged up, so where else can they get energy from? Food, of course.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd imagine they eat far more than a mortal. Superhuman bodies would need a lot of fuel.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's mentioned in several books in passing about marines eating, be it a huge fenrisian feast, or a tasteless protein paste. In fact marines can take nutrients from pretty much anything organic, like wood or grass if need be. Also, they can actually ingest memories and information by eating the brains of defeated foes.


haha, i forgot about that ability. that's kind of gross. super human cybernetic zombies. 

but yeah i assumed they eat and books just dont mention it often or something. but at the same time i was like, well, they are superhumans, and they do wear energy packs on their back. and then the idea of whether they take dumps or not with the armor on all the time. i assumed they would take it off, but as pointed out, apparently their suit just takes care of that too....dang, want one a dem fancy suits.

and i suppose, being on their space ships for so long, what else is there to do. eat and sleep pretty much.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The power packs use a fusion cell or something, but they power the power Armour, not the body itself.

And actually, Warp space travel would take about a week in relative time to get from one galaxy to another, and about a day to get from planet to planet. But, yes, all they really do (other than kill) is practice combat, eat, sleep, and pray.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

space marines are not cybernetic. they have the black carapace, but that does not mean they are. all the organs they have implanted are organic, except the carapace.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have read short stories where CSMs have eaten their opponents. Though also there are notes that the marine's backpack supplies nourishment during extended combat operations.


----------



## Black Wolf (May 27, 2009)

well besides fake arms and stuff yeah they are human. yeah they eat. some chapters eat alot of BBQ but some eat tofu...and yes they dont mention it alot but they do say it a bit. like in one book, a space marine was stranded on a desert planet, found and eated a SNAKE!!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Now for the more important question, do they smoke?


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

that would be a sin, but then the SW drink so...
any hoo ,back on topic,they have 2 meals a day,a feast,and some barely edible protien from local fauna


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On top of eating I heard that space marines can in fact remove their armor, but for obvious reasons its just easier to leave it on. Also as to SM smoking I bet emperors children do while having sex, doing drugs, and possibly eating a large pizza......damn and people wounder how they keep their pre-heresy numbers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Now for the more important question, do they smoke?


Only after sex. So no, they don't.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> On top of eating I heard that space marines can in fact remove their armor, but for obvious reasons its just easier to leave it on. Also as to SM smoking I bet emperors children do while having sex, doing drugs, and possibly eating a large pizza......damn and people wounder how they keep their pre-heresy numbers.


Space marines dont wear there armour the whole time. They only wear it when they need to. When they are at the chapter base they just wear robes, if you read the HH books there is alot of time where the marines are just wearing robes.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Of course they eat, they have two stomaches to allow them to eat poisonous food.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> On top of eating I heard that space marines can in fact remove their armor, but for obvious reasons its just easier to leave it on. Also as to SM smoking I bet emperors children do while having sex, doing drugs, and possibly eating a large pizza......damn and people wounder how they keep their pre-heresy numbers.


lmao, I'm sure they blast music while doing so as well.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I treat marines like glowsticks...

Break them in half, shake them up real good, and when that one's spent, I get a new one.

...blood for the blood god...

But yes, marines eat. There's some info on it in the 2nd edition Codex Astartes, as well as in the 1st ed (Rogue Trader) book, if you can find either.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Now for the more important question, do they smoke?


Nope, GW cant do that, otherwise they look to much like marines of Starcraft


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Of corse SM eat

Did anyone ever see the timetable for a space marine a while back on the GW website (before they changed it)? They eat what we would concider a feast, mostly made up of wild animals shot during fire practice (if there is wild animals on the planet and as long as there is part of the animal left after being shot by a mini rocket). They may be super-humans but there still humanish so therefore they have to eat


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

hah, wow i really didnt expect more than a couple replies.


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

yes they do eat. but they dont have to


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> yes they do eat. but they dont have to


yes they do have to eat. But like a snake, crocodile, camel and many other animals they can go a long time without. Most likely they have hypereffecient digestive systems that strip virtually everything from their food, meaning marine crap would be useless as a fertilizer :laugh:


----------



## Kr4yv3n (Oct 9, 2009)

In the Ultramarines series of books - the power armour actually recycles their 'waste' in to water and protein paste. Gross, but there you have it.

Uriel Ventris (from the same books) aslo seems partial to wine, but normal alcohol doesn't affect him. Only the Space Wolves mead is strong enough to get SM's steaming.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

yes they have to eat. All living things need to eat. Space Marines can eat literally anything and get nutrition out of it. Not only that but when they eat something they get memories of the thing.


----------



## Prince Endymion (Sep 19, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> and i suppose, being on their space ships for so long, what else is there to do. eat and sleep pretty much.


Space Marines can suspend themselves in a sort of animation. They can manually shut down their own bodily functions and hibernate, using only basic brain functions to automate breathing and blood flow... in that state they can go without food, or any form of sustanence for several months at a time.

(Reference Pg 395-396 of Ben Counter's _Hammer of Daemons_)

Its a terrible book, but it is canon.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Sus-an Membrane, can allow a Marine to go without sustenance for more than months- it can let go without external stimulus for *centuries*. The longest recorded case was a Dark Angel who was in suspended animation brough on by his Sus-an Membrane for over 600 years.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Wasn't there that one book about that rogue trader that had a Space Marine suspended from pre-heresy to the 41st Millennium? I read it way back when I was in highschool, so I haven't the faintest clue to its title.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

My space marines eat nails...nails and drywall....they eat the drywall with hammers...


----------

